# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار جديد كاملا ::.. في القلوب ..:: للرادود صلاح الرمضان, بجوده Cd

## القلب المرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

إنفراد جديد في عالم الإصدارات الحسينية* 
*مع* 
*الإصدار الجديد* 
*للرادود صلاح الرمضان*
*إصدار* 
*(في القلوب)

(( مهم )) يوجد كلمة سر على الملفات* 
*وهي*
* daralaujam.net

:: المقدمة :: 

***

****************
*
:: أقسم برب البيت ::

***


****************
*:: قوم يبن المرتضى ::*

**

***************

:: اسأل ودير العين ::

***

***************

:: عجيبه ::

***


****************
*
:: يا قلب شايل نوح ::

***

***************

:: أنا ام البين ::

***


****************
*
:: الخاتمه ::

***


*****************************

*منقول من منتديات شبكة دار الأوجام*

*لكم تحياتي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور عزيزي 
الله يعطيك ا لعافية
تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*العفو اخوي الناري* 
*تسلم على المرور والتعقيب*

*لك تحياتي*

----------


## محمد

جزاك ربي كل خير

على هالمجهود الرائع

وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## القلب المرح

*تسلم والله اخوي محمد* 
*وهذا قليل في حق أهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*يعطيك الله العافيه على التعقيب* 
*وشكرا لك على التشجيع* 
*موفقين* 

*لك تحياتي*

----------


## LION_EYEZ

No Link?

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## نصرالله

مشكووووووور  ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلمي غناتي على المجهود الرائع

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف شكر على تواجدكم جميعا*
*وبارك الله فيكم*
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*
*أخووكم في الله  : القلب المرح حاليا*

----------


## kalim

موفقين جميعن

----------


## Invo

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssss

----------


## السعاده

يسلموااااااااااااااا

----------


## ماجدعثمان

وين الربط

----------


## ملاك وروح

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Invo

shokraaaannnnnnnnnn

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يعطيك العافية ,,,

----------


## fakhry

اللهم العن قتلت الحسين

----------


## fakhry

يعطيك العافيه وشكر الله سعيك

----------

